# [SOLVED] 464pd mountfield wont start



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

i got a 2 year old mountfield mower thats got no spark its never been used its just been sat in the shed for 2 years with no oil in it , however now i need to use it and it wont start theres no spark whats the first thing to check ?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

Hi bigblokey0

An engine thats been sitting for more than a year needs to be checked from top to bottom and there are a few things that must be done. The first step would require you to check and re-grease every fitting ( if applicable), drain and clean out the gas tank, clean out the carburetor by using carb cleaner, inspecting every moving part to see if it's either cracked or dried out, and getting the electrical systems started and working. 

The second step is take out the spark plug, check its condition and have it re-gapped according to your engine specs. Next, using an oiler can, shoot some oil into the cylinder and then spin the engine to help bring up it's compression. Once you are satisfied that the engine is spinning nicely and compression has been built up, re-install the spark plug.

Note: If you find that the engine is binding and requires allot of effort to spin the engine , Do not under any circumstances force the engine to turn over, or you will damage the internal piston rings and scar the cylinder walls. Just keep adding oil into the cylinder until the cylinder wall saturates, by using back and forth motion turn the engine over slowly until it releases. 

The third step is getting the electrical systems started. This is the hardest part because it requires you to perform some tests on the coil by using a DVOM. There are three types of ignition systems: 1) Mechanical ( points & condensers), 2) Magnetic , 3) Electronic (solid state module). 

All electrical systems follow a basic fundamental rule: Check for wires and switches that are: loose, broken, burned, or corroded. Ignition systems that have solid state components require special testers to determine if they are good or not, if they are bad they are replaced. The mechanical and magnetic type ignition systems are pretty much straight forward and by using common sense they can be repaired easily. 

On points systems, check the gap between the platinum tips, clean with high grade sand paper and adjust as necessary. 

On magnetic systems : Check the air gap between the magnetic coil and flywheel with a feeler gage and adjust the gap as needed. 

Finely, inspect the spark plug for cracked insulator or broken ground tab, look for signs if the engine is burning oil or excessive fuel. Replace as needed and set the spark plug gap to appropriate specs. Add fresh gas, change oil and start the mower.

Good luck !
post back your findings.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

Hey bigblokey0!!

It took 2 yrs to get some grass to grow?? I've heard the soil is rather rocky in your area but at least weeds pop up from time to time. Are we to assume that the mower was purchased new but never put into service?? The brand-name is not familiar with me and the engine maker and model will be of big help to those who may have a clue as to what may be the problem. From the report you have made in respect to lack of use and being stored in a shed, my first guess will be damage to the wiring by rodents. The little blighters need to gnaw on a constant basis to keep dental growth in check.... electrical wires are very often a source of relief. Remove some of the bigger bits and have a look at the wires.... check for signs of nesting. 

Do read the owner's manual to make sure that safe-guards are not in place to prevent start-up until the mower is thoroughly inspected and ready for operation. Being shipped "dry" (without oil) is common and the owner's first responsibility is to make sure the engine has been topped off with oil. While the lack of spark can be attributed to rodent damage, you also have to make sure that your mower is ready for operation according to the reccomendations of the manufacturer.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

Hi octaneman...you sure type faster than me!! I didn't see your post when I started but seen after I posted. Maybe we can get some info on the engine maker and model number.... that would be big help. A new engine with no spark is unusual.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

Hi Sabl.. I just wanted to get into the action before someone else did ..lol !

You're right, a new engine with no spark is very unusual but since it's been sitting in a shed for 2 years and the oil sitting at the bottom ( if any), the valves and cylinder walls are drier than a martini.


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*



SABL said:


> Hey bigblokey0!!
> 
> Are we to assume that the mower was purchased new but never put into service??


that is correct 

the mower has been sat for two years without any oil or petrol in it .

there is no sign of rodent damage 

as for the engine model the instructions say its either WBE 0701 or WBE 0704


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

I checked at:

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/

And didn't get any hits with that number. Check the section on engine ID and post back. 

In the meantime I will check the OEM site and see what I can see.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

Checked the OEM site and found nothing other than a 2yr conditional warranty. Couldn't find any links for service but plenty of models and prices.


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

i poured some oil into the pistons and gave it a try and it did sound like it was going to go but it didnt 


heres the info i hope you need


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

heres a pic of the inside as you can see its spotless


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

Absolute pristine condition!!

Was this mower completely assembled when acquired?? Many times the "kill switch" is incorporated in the throttle control and if the throttle cable is mis-adjusted the ignition will be "grounded out" leaving the plug/s with no spark. First we have to determine if a spark is present. Remove the spark plug, re-attach the wire to the plug and lay it on a metal surface of the mower. Have a helper pull the starter cord or engage the starter (if so equiped) and see if a spark is present.... a shaded area will be nice or a shroud that blocks the sun will be helpful to observe if spark is present. 

If a spark is seen, only two problems can exist. The foremost problem will be fuel.... does this mower have a "shut off" valve located inline or on the bottom of the fuel tank?? With any type of luck this might be a "duh" moment and the issue resolved by opening the fuel valve. Not to worry.... we all have those "duh" moments. 

If fuel and spark is not the problem we have made it to the bottom of the list and timing is the issue. I can see no reason why timing would be a problem unless the OEM made an error during assembly..... a long shot but it can happen.

Keep us posted.

SABL


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

there is no spark, and from new i had to attach the arms of the mower the instructions dont mention anything about a kill switch


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

Disconnect the wire going to the coil, if still no spark, replace the coil.


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

which is the coil ?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

The coil is the "thing" at the other end spark plug wire. Sets next to the flywheel.

I see , what appears, a throttle cable. Are you squeezing the "other" handle when trying to start it? 

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

Good point by BG....I'm looking at a pic of the mower

http://www.mountfield-online.co.uk/product/166/464pdpetrolrotarymower

I see three handles on the push-bar (where you control or steer the mower) The top padded one appears to be the powerdrive control..... the one at the bottom should be the safety switch that will stop the engine if you lose control or the handle slips from your hands. The bottom bar must be lifted up and held against the stationary part of the main handle...squeeze the two handles together is what I mean. If you have been doing that and it is not the problem, trace the cable attached to the lower handle and make sure it connected to the safety switch on the engine....check to make sure it moves when you sqeeze the lower handle against the main handle. The upper handle should be the drive control.

SABL


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*



Basementgeek said:


> The coil is the "thing" at the other end spark plug wire. Sets next to the flywheel.
> 
> I see , what appears, a throttle cable. Are you squeezing the "other" handle when trying to start it?
> 
> BG


Right. If you disconnect the wire there, it will isolate (bypass) any safety switches. You can use that to troubleshoot whether it's a switch or the coil.


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*



SABL said:


> Good point by BG....I'm looking at a pic of the mower
> 
> http://www.mountfield-online.co.uk/product/166/464pdpetrolrotarymower
> 
> ...


sorry for the long delay Ive been busy, well its the top handle that's the safety switch and the lower one is the power-drive Ive had the cover off again to try and check the coil by disconnecting the wire to the coil to see if there is a spark there but seeing as i cant crank the engine over with the cover off that's not going to help me would a coil just fail like that from not being used ?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*



bigblokey0 said:


> sorry for the long delay Ive been busy, well its the top handle that's the safety switch and the lower one is the power-drive Ive had the cover off again to try and check the coil by disconnecting the wire to the coil to see if there is a spark there but seeing as i cant crank the engine over with the cover off that's not going to help me *would a coil just fail like that from not being used *?


Not common, but not impossible.

You'd have to leave the wire disconnected, re-install the top cover and try it.


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

ok an update i eventually got the mower running it turned out to be the stop switch in the end there was no spark because the wire was grounding out so it was a case of just bending the copper spring a little and hey presto it runs first pull now sorted thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 464pd mountfield wont start*

We are glad you got it sorted out. I will mark this topic solved.

Thanks for letting us know :wave:

BG


----------

